# My Valentine's Day Gift



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

So my Valentine's day didn't start off very well. I had to work which is the last thing I want to do on a day that is considered the most romantic of the year. Also my guy and I got into a very big arguement the night before because he wouldn't come out with me and my cousin and her guy when we wanted to go to a monster truck show. What guy doesn't like moster trucks honestly? Anyway needless to say I wasn't in a loving kind of mood.

So I worked all day at an elementary school and my guy picked me up around four. He was jumping up and down because he had a surprise for me that was waiting at home. I was thinking maybe it was roses or chocolates because that is what he usually gets me but to my surprise it was something completely unexpected. It was a twin tail male betta!!!!

Now one thing you might need to know to get the whole picture is that I have over twenty fish, fifteen of which are bettas. I just fell in love with how graceful and beautiful they are and I went a little betta crazy. I'm sure the staff at my local petstore think I am a fish stalker because I am in there at least once a week looking at their new stock. I have fish tanks all over our house and am constantly upgrading as my fish grow bigger. My guy has always said that he has hated my fish. He thinks the tanks that house my mollies and platies are noisy and he doesn't like my big 10 gallon soroity tank in our bedroom for all my female bettas. He thinks it takes up too much space. I guess it was a good thing my cousin talked me out of buying the long 20 gallon or my guy would really think we have no space. Anyway needless to say, my guy hates fish. So when he presented me with this beautiful twin tail who is pink! PINK!! I can't believe it! I almost cried. We decided to name him Baby Valentine since he was a gift and he's Valentine's colours. The poor baby was a little beat up when my guy found him. His one fin is ripped and his tail has a few rips as well but he is doing quite well in his new 2.5 gallon tank and I'm sure his fins will grow back better than ever. He is so active.

It turned out to be the best Valentine's Day ever. Even with its rocky start. My guy has fallen in love with Baby Valentine. I think it is because he picked him out himself. He has never come into a fish store with me in the five years we have been dating so for him to find me a fish was such a nice gesture. I guess love conquers all after all.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Dawww, glad your Valentine's Day ended right


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

What a wonderful thing. He got you what he really knew you would love. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha! I love this. You aren't the only one who got a betta for valentines day. I got two, one that was blue pink and red and a powder blue colored boy. Another girl on here got a betta for valentines too. How cool are these boyfriends? lol


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I have to say boys sure know how to make you feel special even if it is just once a year. LOL I can't be too hard on my guy...he does cook and help clean the house. Now if I could just get him to help me clean fish tanks....hmmmm


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I wish. mine cooks to but I don't like him to clean the house. Since I am a student he brings in all the cash. He still does it even when I don't want him to clean so YAY TO ALL THE GOOD MEN OUT THERE!


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol at least he cleans the house without prompting. I usually have to threaten mine with "I will buy more fish and a 40 gallon tank if you don't help me and you know that that means your hockey gear will have to move into my parents garage permenantly." That usually gets him mopping the floors and making the bed


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

haha thats funny. I got banned from more bettas when he gave me these too. I got, "I am getting you these because I know you wanted two more but I am putting my foot down, no more bettas." I will have to remind him next time he makes me mad that I have an empty 29 gallon in my bedroom... good idea! He should know I won't listen anyways. They are so cute when they think they are in charge. HA!


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hahaha yeah it is so much easier to get along when you let them think that they rule the roost.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

totaly, thats what I keep trying to tell my sister in law. She keeps screaming at her husband. I said, "becky, if you let him think he is in charge he will do more" lol. She will learn one day. You should try and post a pic of your newest "gift" I have never seen one with mostly pink except my girl margaret. And she only looks pink when I Take a photo of her


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I will have to find a good camera first. I have an ancient thing that was one of the first digital cameras ever made and it does not take good pictures of things that move. And my guy doesn't want me to use his I- Phone because why do I need to take pictures of all my fish? That is just ridiculous... and besides I use the wrong settings and mess up his phone settings. Maybe I will "borrow" it when he is sleeping. LOL


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hah go for it! The funny thing about electronics of any kind is they are outdated in a month after being released. So my camera I bought last year is "ancient" geez my computer is so old at two years old it was made by cavemen.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

So true... my laptop is two and when I got it I thought it was the thinnest, lightest thing ever... well at least compared to my ten year old gateway but my boyfriend has a laptop that is only six months old and it is half the size of my new one. It is remarkable how compact things are getting. I was telling my boyfriend the other day that when we have kids we are going to be telling them that when we were young we would actually have to get up off the couch and walk to the movie store to rent movies from the new release wall. I know my little neice already thinks I'm a dinosaur when I dig out my gameboy colour. Where are all the buttons she says and then finishes with my DS is way better. I'm glad I'm not as old as you, your toys are no fun.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hehe, my neice asked me what a record player was. I told her, "if you think thats weird let me tell you about when t.v's didn't have a remote" I am 25 and already outdated :checkedout:


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know the feeling... I'm only 24 and my neice says I have wrinkles already and grey hair. I know she's making it up to make me feel old because she thinks it's funny but still...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

its so sad to be so young and so old at the same time! I feel a backache coming on... *limps to the medicine drawer*


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol...It's terrible that we even have to have a medicine drawer. I have to drink coffee just to keep up to my neice. I wish I had her energy. Hey a betta fish keeper in training, I can get her to clean my fish tanks. It could be fun. She loves helping me with chores and I don't even have to threaten her.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry to ruin the chat thread, but that's a great story! I love getting bettas as gifts. He's definitely a keeper!

Oh & P.S.. I hate most guy things, including monster trucks and sports. I think my manlyness comes in at golf, weight lifting and JROTC. xD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

gabrielle09 said:


> Lol...It's terrible that we even have to have a medicine drawer. I have to drink coffee just to keep up to my neice. I wish I had her energy. Hey a betta fish keeper in training, I can get her to clean my fish tanks. It could be fun. She loves helping me with chores and I don't even have to threaten her.


haha, you keep giving me good ideas. wheres MY neice when you need her? I did water changes in five tanks today *grr*


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> Sorry to ruin the chat thread, but that's a great story! I love getting bettas as gifts. He's definitely a keeper!
> 
> Oh & P.S.. I hate most guy things, including monster trucks and sports. I think my manlyness comes in at golf, weight lifting and JROTC. xD


your not ruining. I thought it was awesome three girls on here got bettas for valentines day. Sometimes boyfriends rock.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes you are definately not ruining Jrf456 and my boyfriend is in to golf too. He is addicted to it in the summer. Every second day you can find him out on the course. And he was weight lifting too but he built up too much muscle and couldn't jog as fast so now he is slowing down on that aspect of exercising because he needs to be able to skate fast for hockey... he can be so funny sometimes.

As for neices...my sister is mad at me now because my neice was over last night and saw my new halfmoon betta for the first time and just fell in love with him so now she wants fishes again. A year ago I was breeding guppies and mollies and gave her some to look after, my sister hates cleaning fish tanks and my neice is just learning how to do it properly and is still a little squeemish about catching the fish and having them flop around in the net and has a hard time putting them in the bowl. She doesn't want to hurt them because they are so tiny compared to her cats. She's afraid she will break them. She is so kind-hearted when it comes to animals and comes up with the cutest reasons to not help her mom... on purpose I'm sure... truthfully I wouldn't want to help change a litterbox either.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

haha, yea thats why I don't have kitties anymore. Ick. Your neice sounds sweet. I love that kids in this day and age can love animals in such a violent world they live in now with media/games currupting everything but thats another story. I have been trying to my neice over her fear of dog's. She can have her own dog but is afraid of my sisters mouthy dachsund.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is a twin tail a double tail,if not could you post some pictures.Thanks.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Is a twin tail a double tail,if not could you post some pictures.Thanks.


I am 100 percent positive they are the same thing.


----------

